
Air India's Delhi-SF flight now the world's longest nonstop flight - abhishekash
http://toi.in/Pqi9ea/a18ag
======
abhishekash
Despite the route being longer, the flight took almost two hours less thanks
to tailwinds — winds that blow in the same direction as an aircraft and thus
make it go faster.

Flights across the world are doing this but what is fascinating is that how
much important is the collaboration of science and engineering.

